# Late 90's Epiphone pickup wiring colors: is Red/Neck and Blue/Bridge?



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I am putting the original pickups back in my late 90's Epiphone Doubleneck and through some past hard drive crash, I lost the original wiring information I stored. Pickup pairs have same resistance and wire length, so no help there. I did some research and it seems most likely Red is Neck and Blue is Bridge, though a minority say it's the opposite.

Anyone with experience care to weigh in on the vote? 

Edit: 12-string pickups are covered, and if I install them with the wire sticking out the right side closest to the routing hole, with screws oriented correctly, the one with the red wire is at the neck. The 6-string pickups only have slugs so nothing to differentiate them other than the color of the wire, but I assume red would be neck as well.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

-


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

laristotle said:


> -


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Permanent Waves said:


> Is that a yes or a no?


What I thought would help, but after posting, I realized that it would not.
or, it might mean that it doesn't matter?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah neck is red, easy to remember ... r e d n e c k.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for confirming, that's what I thought. Wires usually feed to the right towards the cavity. On covered pickups with pole pieces and screws facing outwards, the neck pickups are always red wired. The bridge are either black or blue, depending on the year. Mine are from 1998 and wires are blue. RoHS was implemented in 2006 so those pickups with the black wires are newer. 

The R and F is confusing. Mine was not stamped. Apparently R is not "Rhythm" (what would F be?!?), but Rear and F is Front, which really doesn't help either .


----------

